# Some cool avatars I made



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva
View attachment awesome10.bmp


I could only put one here but private message me on which fighter you want as your avatar an I'll make it for you but you must add good reputation to me.

Please, if you choose to have these in your avatar give me some reputation. If you want another avatar of a fighter besides these ones private message me which fighter you want and I'll have it for you. And please add reputation by clicking on the snow flake icon below my user name. Thank you. And I only make avatars, not signatures. Sorry and thank you.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Testing, testing 123. Testing if it lets another one of my avatars load or not.

View attachment awesome17.bmp


It worked but for some reason won't let it be in my avatar...


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Why don't you just post a link to where you downloaded all of these avatars to save everyone time and posts? I doubt you work for SubFighter, I wonder why you'd put their logo into "your" avatars... If anyone wants an avatar by Rush, they can save themselves some time and just go grab it from subfighter.com like he will.

Stop trying to steal SF's avatars and trying to pass them off as your own.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

wow busted. That sucks you can change title's like that.


----------



## John Jitsu (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't think that is cool telling people to get reputation points from others than stealing avatars from another web site and lying that you made them. You deserve bad rep for doing that. Samurice is right. I would hate taking one of those avatars from you man since you stole it from a site. Sorry man but thats just not cool.


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Who cares if he lied those avatars are freakin' sweet I'm taking one off sub fighter if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------

